# Custom Koni setup for my B14.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I built a new suspension for the B14. Pics. and a writeup are on my site.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Me likey. I have a Shortened Koni setup almost ready to go myself.


----------

